# [German NR] Cornelius Dieckmann 9.49 3x3 avg and 7.52 single



## Yes We Can! (Jan 19, 2011)

Final (4th round) average of Aachen Open 2011. I won the competition!!! 
First solve (7.52) had a PLL skip and is also the German single NR.
Individual times:
(7.52), 9.38, (18.55), 9.00, 10.09 = 9.49
7th in the world for single and average as of the uploading date.

Thanks to Baschtel for judging and Lassilein for uploading. 


The other sub-10 avg (9.66) and some other videos (BLD) will follow soon.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats, amazing solves 

Excuse the stupid question, I'm not familiar with competition rules: can you force a DNF after a pop to improove your average? I mean, after a DNF the following highest time is the one that is used for averaging?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 19, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Congrats, amazing solves
> 
> Excuse the stupid question, I'm not familiar with competition rules: can you force a DNF after a pop to improove your average? I mean, after a DNF the following highest time is the one that is used for averaging?


 
One DNF: Your worst solve is DNF and therefore taken out from the average
More than one DNF: You get a DNF average.

To cut it short: No.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2011)

Well done, Cornelius


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 19, 2011)

What a great single to start off with, nicely done. :tu


----------



## Shortey (Jan 19, 2011)

dude wat

You're amazing Corny.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes said:


> One DNF: Your worst solve is DNF and therefore taken out from the average
> More than one DNF: You get a DNF average.
> 
> To cut it short: No.



Ok so if I understood correctly, one can force a DNF so that a bad solve (not the DNF one) is taken out of the average then.
Then again, you risk to have another DNF and be f***d. Am I correct?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys 



UnAbusador said:


> Ok so if I understood correctly, one can force a DNF so that a bad solve (not the DNF one) is taken out of the average then.
> Then again, you risk to have another DNF and be f***d. Am I correct?


 
Why would you force a DNF? Even if it's not a DNF and it's the slowest time, it gets taken out from the average.


----------



## Hodari (Jan 19, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Ok so if I understood correctly, one can force a DNF so that a bad solve (not the DNF one) is taken out of the average then.
> Then again, you risk to have another DNF and be f***d. Am I correct?


 
No, you can choose to give up and take the DNF if you have a pop(or on any other solve for that matter) but a DNF is always considered to be a worse result than any completed solve. If you have one DNF, that would be the solve which is not counted(along with your fastest time). If you have 2 DNF's, then your overall average result is a DNF. Either way, there is no way taking a DNF will ever improve your average time.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 19, 2011)

I get it now. Thanks for taking the time to clear it up for me.


----------



## flan (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow your incredible under pressure! Even the NR single didn't distract you for the rest of the average.


----------



## ianography (Jan 19, 2011)

You completely owned Erik.


----------

